# Lost Pug Clacton area



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

My cousins little pug, Teddy, managed to squeeze through a gap in the gate today and has run off. I've uploaded a pic, he's chipped and has a red collar on. He's very wary of people other than his owners.

If anyone does see him or finds him please get in touch or contact a vet so his chip can be scanned and we can get him home.

Thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope he is found soon. They may have done so already, but if not putting him on the dog lost website as missing may well help. They also list found dogs too.

http://www.doglost.co.uk/

Stray dogs also now come under the jurisdiction of the local council dog warden service, so again if they haven't done so, it would be a good idea to lodge his details and that he is missing with them aswell.

Battersea dogs and cats home, also hold a lost and found Data base for dogs, details of how to lodge his details on there are on the link below, again if you haven't done so. There is also a helpful other things you can do on their website too, including a download to print out a missing poster that you can add the dogs details too, to circulate in the local area.

http://www.battersea.org.uk/lost


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope he is home soon.
I live in the area, and I had a man knock on my door and ask about a Pug, was on Wednesday as well.
If he has not been found I will keep an eye out for him.


----------

